# Sữa Ensure Nước có mấy loại ? Giá sữa ensure nước bao nhiêu tiền ?



## nusy (29/5/18)

*Sữa ensure nước có mấy loại ?*
Nhiều người lầm tưởng sữa ensure nước có 2 loại là sữa ensure nước cho trẻ em và sữa ensure nước cho người già. Song trên thực tế thì sữa ensure nước chỉ có 1 loại chung là dành cho người yếu, già, người suy nhược cơ thể, người kém ăn, gầy ốm,…. và độ tuổi có thể sử dụng là trên 10 tuổi.

Hãng không khuyến cáo sử dụng sữa ensure nước này cho trẻ dưới 10 tuổi bởi giai đoạn độ tuổi này của bé hệ tiêu hóa còn non kém không thể hấp thụ hết các chất có trong sữa dễ dẫn tới phản ứng ngược không có lợi cho bé, đồng thời trong sữa ensure nước không chứa nhiều sắt, vitamin C cần thiết cho độ tuổi này nên nếu cố dùng cho bé có thể khiến bé bị thiếu máu. Điều này bố mẹ cần cân nhắc và tìm hiểu thật kỹ trước khi quyết định cho con sử dụng.

Do đó ta có thể phân loại sữa ensure nước này theo tên goị, xuất xứ hoặc hương vị đặc trưng. Phân loại theo hương vị là dễ nhất vì sữa ensure nước thường chỉ có 2 vị là vani và socola. Nếu phân loại theo xuất xứ thì có hàng nhập khẩu Mỹ chính hãng, hàng Mỹ nội địa, hàng Mỹ xách tay, hàng nhập khẩu Đức,…. Nếu phân loại theo tên gọi thì có các loại như: Sữa ensure original nutrition shake, sữa ensure gold vigor,…

_

_
_Sữa ensure nước có mấy loại ?_​
Tùy cách phân loại nào giúp bạn dễ hiểu thì đó là cách phân loại chính xác đối với bạn.

*Giá sữa ensure nước bao nhiêu tiền ?*
Giá sữa ensure nước thường rất đắt, có thể đắt gấp 3-4 lần so với các loại sữa nước khác thông thường. Chi tiết như:

Sữa ensure original nutrition shake có giá dao động từ 32.000 – 37.900 VNĐ/chai 237ml
Sữa ensure gold vigor có giá dao động từ 43.000 – 48.900 VNĐ/chai 237ml
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Bé Dâu (12/5/21)

Phân loại theo hương vị là dễ nhất vì sữa ensure nước thường chỉ có 2 vị là vani và socola


----------

